# OC Greyline



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

what is OC Greyline??


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

it's OG Greyline and it's 100% bully.


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok thats kinda confusing... southgeorgiapitbull.com says OC greyline.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Yeah, I know. Just like the whole Gottyline or Gottiline, RazorsEdge and Razor's Edge. Man is prone to grammar mistakes, but when I fill in the registration transfer papers, I like to take the time to spell correctly, maybe more people should try that...lol


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

haha ok

Thanks!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I found one that was aweful! He said it was 100% RasorsEtch!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Yup, spell check is the greatest invention ever..HA!


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

:rofl:


reddoggy said:


> I found one that was aweful! He said it was 100% RasorsEtch!


 thats too funny! lmao


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

It is a line started in south central los angeles by tony moore..
alot of hung papers and shady breeding,still if i was to have a bully a old school grey line would be the way to go.although it would be harder to find good stock,plus the line is known for man biters[gotti and monster]
this videos been posted alot,whats once more gonna hurt.
the birth of greyline.




*It says bred to work serve and protect,what happened?*


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Oh geez, those folks can't even spell "mind." What happened to Greyline? I think Gotti happened to it. Although I'm sure it's not just a result of one dog. Probably because everybody wants to try and reinvent the wheel, and they really just manage to screw it all up. Raider looked like a nice dog. The rest of them were just...


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

do you think their going to keep getting shorter and chubbier?


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" said:


> do you think their going to keep getting shorter and chubbier?


If I was a dog, I'd be one of them except my head is small and my gut is huge. I also have the short legs working for me


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

Do you think they'll breed in a thinning hair line? j/k I actually think some of them are very cool looking. If I ever get a house with a yard I'd probably want to have one of each.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

THE FIRST DOG IS NICE..... but the others are okay i guess... im not big on bullys


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Oh geez, those folks can't even spell "mind."


:rofl: Not only that, but their "BKC" badge/logo has "Discipline" misppelled, LMFAO. Unless "Disciline" is a new word, that I have yet to see used anywhere, lol.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> What happened to Greyline? I think Gotti happened to it.


To many folks getting involved besides the creator taking and making there own path[the wrong path no doubt]and the color "blue" happened.and was exploited and advertised in such a way,such a lie,that the end result was inevitable,in my opinion non of the dogs look incapable of work,i don't prefer blue dogs,but the red's were nice although possibly out of confirmation or out crosses to mastiff,raider 2 looked to be a pure bred dog.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea he sure did, although im not a fan of the over breeding and exploitation of juan gotti maybe if they selected the right bitches and used raider instead of gotti the line would be better off.


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

gotti was a greyline. gottiline is basically anything after juan gotti, but really just greyline. people are calling everything greyline before gotti got in the mix og greyline. my boy is 100% greyline and his grandfather is gotti. but everything in his blood after gotti was greyline so basically i have a 100% greyline/gotti. lol gotti's owner is just a master at marketing. generally speaking i don't see them having much regard for who their dogs get bred to so you have to be careful when you get a gotti. if you do your homework you can get an amazing dog too. the greyline dogs, in my experience, extremely calm and gentle. now he has a new dog named 21 black jack. This dog has spawned his newest line called ace line. These dogs are definately different, but still VERY sweet. calm, not so much.. You can see in my pics the difference, it is very obvious. goliath is the greyline/gotti, buffy is my aceline girl. They are fabulous dogs..


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Man, these greyline folks got me all mixed up for a while. Seems that any dog in their program that spawned more than 100 decendants got blood named after him. I dunno, Bleezy, my bully boy has gotti all over his ped and if I'm not mistaken he has 21BlackJack in there too, but I wouldn't say he's AceLine by any means.... I'd sooner just say he's a GreyLine/York boy.

As for Juan Gotti, man I feel bad for that dog. So many people hate on him as if HE himself did any wrong doing. Over bred and over fed, still no hard evidence that he's still alive....


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Man, these greyline folks got me all mixed up for a while. Seems that any dog in their program that spawned more than 100 decendants got blood named after him. I dunno, Bleezy, my bully boy has gotti all over his ped and if I'm not mistaken he has 21BlackJack in there too, but I wouldn't say he's AceLine by any means.... I'd sooner just say he's a GreyLine/York boy.
> 
> As for Juan Gotti, man I feel bad for that dog. So many people hate on him as if HE himself did any wrong doing. Over bred and over fed, still no hard evidence that he's still alive....


alive ??? but i think you can still get straws! lol yeah the aceline is really just gottiline too. lol aceline comes from gotti line. it's just a marketing strategy. you could say i have a 50% gotti-50%ace! lol then my pups will be like yours! lol gotta say though, with my gotti boy he is by far the best dog i have ever owned. you feel bad for juan gotti?? do you know how many bitches that dog bred with?? i bet that was one happy stud! lol/jk
:rofl:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

"The spirit is willing, but the flesh is spongy and bruised!"


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok, Bleezy..... I did some math and figured out what Lugz' %s are. he's and if I just cut out all the names that are off of greyline it looks alot better, because I have Ace and Gotti in there, so if I just throw their percentages in with Greylines he's almost 50%. He's also 30%York and something like 15.625%Mikelands, which is really funny cause he's not a hippo by any means, the AmStaff really comes out from the neck down. LMAO, this dog is a friggin looker and I'm SOOOOOOooooo happy to have him, Thanks again Christy!


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" said:


> do you think their going to keep getting shorter and chubbier?


I hope not. I love the pits with the taller muscular build. They r so handsome! lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" said:


> *Do you think they'll breed in a thinning hair line?* j/k I actually think some of them are very cool looking. If I ever get a house with a yard I'd probably want to have one of each.


its a breach ok...its supposed to look like that. LOL! too funny jaymo.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

YES GOTTI IS GREYLINE AND ANYTHING AFTER HIM IS GOTTILINE. NOW ON BLACKJACK 21 AND BLACK ACE LITTER THE WHOLE LITTER HAS HUNG PAPERS. ADMITTED BY ED SHEPHERD HIMSELF THE OWNER OF BLACKJACK. I HAVE THE LINK I CANT POST IT TIL I POST 15 TIMES ON HERE, I WILL POST THE LINK ASAP. I ALSO AGREE THAT RAIDER 2 WAS A GREAT DOG THATS WHY MONSTER IS A BETTER STUD FOR GREYLINE HES MORE RAIDER2 THAN GOTTI.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> NOW ON BLACKJACK 21 AND BLACK ACE LITTER THE WHOLE LITTER HAS HUNG PAPERS.


 really? j/k ...just look at the dog (BJ 21), he looks like an oversized boston terrier...lol. My male .22 is actually grandson to him. I could really care less, the whole line seems shady to me. My boy looks super clean compared to most from this line. Alot of people dig these overdone dogs. I do like the headpieces on some of the cleaner greylines, myself. I've seen a few good outcrosses with this line but not many heavy gotty dogs look functional, IMO, of course.


----------

